# Nausea and stomach cramps?



## Flo (29/6/15)

I bought my first "Premium / Craft" juice on Friday 26th June - Rocket Sheep, Purple Alien 6mg.

I usually just vape what the corner cafe has, which is normally 18 / 12 mg Energy and Tobacco flavours by Hats etc. Sometimes twisp flavours at 9mg and never had a problem.

But after a few hours / next morning I started feeling sick... I have never had any side effects from the cheaper juices which are high in PG. The Rocket Sheep is 60% VG, Which I could be allergic to, or I could be having a reaction to the Custard Flavour? 

I have smoked 15ml over the last 3 days, as its alot lighter than what I'm used to.

Any one else experienced similar effects? Any one else allergic to VG? Or am I just vaping too much?


----------



## JK! (29/6/15)

Whats the expiry date?


----------



## Flo (29/6/15)

@JK! There isn't any expiry date on the bottle... But I bought it at a reputable dealer (as far as I know).


----------



## JK! (29/6/15)

I checked all of mine and they had expiry dates, Hangsen, Liqua, Twisp all have.
Vape King and some others dont have so I dont buy them anymore.

Rocket sheep is new so i doubt its 2 years old, might be a reaction to one of the flavours.
Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## Andre (29/6/15)

You are probably vaping too much of the 6 mg to get your usual nic satisfaction combined with either a reaction to the flavour or to VG.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flo (29/6/15)

Im not allergic as far as I know, But after doing some research it could be:
A) First time using high VG juice - allergic reaction to the VG (cheap chinese liquids are max PG)
B) Custard Flavours - containing diacetyl or acetoin - unconfirmed if Rocket Sheep uses these...
C) Increased usage due to lower nic levels (15ml in 2/3 days)

I guess Ill have to stop using RS Purple Alien and see if the side effects go away! Pretty hacked though as its R300 for 30 ml


----------



## whatalotigot (29/6/15)

Maybe your body is in shock finally having some good juice. AFAIK you cant be allergic to VG can you? iv only heard of PG allergy.. 

Juices that have been sitting more then 2 years can give you those symptoms. 
what setup are you using?

I vape about 7-10ml a day but it took me a while to get to that level. maybe you are vaping too much?? 

Do a test.. 
wake up in the morning and wait a hour. Vape that hats rubbish and see the effect. then try the purple alien. and then hats again. See what happens. and No big amounts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (29/6/15)

Morning sickness?.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (29/6/15)

you are in fact over dosing on Nic, premium juice tastes better so you hit it longer and hold it in more = nausea. Cramps I've had as well... Nic overdose symptom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DarkSide (29/6/15)

@Flo this is as @Sprint has stated, nic overdose, the cheaper brands are exceptionally "high octane" and contents of the juice not always stated. You mentioned Rocket Sheep, a fantastic brand, even at 12mg, I thoroughly enjoy with no side effects. As to your comments on Diacetyl and Acetoin, these are two compounds that give butter its characteristic taste. Because of this, manufacturers of artificial butter flavouring, margarines or similar oil-based products typically add diacetyl and acetoin (along with beta carotene for the yellow colour) to make the final product butter-flavoured, because it would otherwise be relatively tasteless...and I am NOT going to stop using butter, never heard of some-one overdosing on too much butter. At low levels, diacetyl contributes a slipperiness to the feel of an alcoholic beverage in the mouth. As levels increase, it imparts a buttery or butterscotch flavour. Also, have not overdosed on butterscotch...
Stick to the "good juices" from reputable vaping vendors and check on the forum for our excellent local producers of juice, stay away from the corner café and stalls!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/15)

How much water are you drinking @Flo? You should be drinking more water with higher VG juices, the VG tends to dry you out a bit so you could be dealing with a bit of dehydration.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (29/6/15)

It's definitely not expired juices - Rocket Sheep is only stocked by one vendor and they are reputable. It could be your body getting used to the thought of having to spend R10/ml from now on because of how damn good Rocket Sheep juices are. (Try Cloudsat & October Sky next, then try some of the local primo lines  )

But in all seriousness, it's most likely that you're vaping more, and getting more nicotine as the others suggested. From what I've read, VG allergies are rare compared to PG. You could try lowering nic down to 3mg, or.. what gear are you using? Finding the right gear and nic strength for your vaping style can take some tinkering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Flo (29/6/15)

OK! Amazing feedback guys! I def need to drink more water, infact thinking about it I've actually been drinking less than normal since friday! I have felt better today, but also have vaped less. Ill increase my H2O intake, and see what happens. 

Im currently using an old ego x6 VV at max voltage, (dont laugh - I had a 25w mod that broke last week, and just got a SMPL mech - but still need to get batteries etc.) with a Kayfun Lite Clone around 1.5 ohms to keep the X6 battery safe. Also Have a new Little Boy atty that im playing with but also built a single 1.5 ohm just to use on the X6.

Nothing has changed except for the Quality juice, and perhaps less H2O intake.  And NOW that I think of it I WAS at a braai on Saturday night and smoked a few BIG puffs of a Hookah! That could have put me over the edge regarding the Nic levels!

Thanks again for feedback - and Ill update this thread in a few days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (29/6/15)

I do DIY juices and a mate of mine needs to head staight to Witbank everytime he vapes my white chocolate juice turns out that there might be a dairy compound in my white choc extract as he is lactose intolerant. But that you would have noticed most probably instantly, I tend to agree with the guys on the Nic theory tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JK! (30/6/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> I do DIY juices and a mate of mine needs to head staight to Witbank everytime he vapes my white chocolate juice turns out that there might be a dairy compound in my white choc extract as he is lactose intolerant. But that you would have noticed most probably instantly, I tend to agree with the guys on the Nic theory tho



Will a dairy compound in ejuice affect someones whos lactose intolerant?


----------



## JK! (30/6/15)

I agree with the nicotine theory, there are different grades of nicotine, I think the premium juice makers will have a higher quality nicotine which might be the cause of your nausea.


----------



## zadiac (30/6/15)

JK! said:


> Will a dairy compound in ejuice affect someones whos lactose intolerant?



I doubt that as you're not getting actual lactose in. It's just a flavor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flo (30/6/15)

Just an update, Ive toned down the vaping and increased my H2O intake, stomach cramps and nausea have subsided - and I am still able to enjoy my Purple Alien  Thanks guys - I think it was a combo of Nic OD and VG dehydration!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff&Pass (1/7/15)

JK! said:


> Will a dairy compound in ejuice affect someones whos lactose intolerant?


It defenitely does....my mate has put this through the test several times, time and time again it sends him running


----------



## Puff&Pass (1/7/15)

zadiac said:


> I doubt that as you're not getting actual lactose in. It's just a flavor.


Well I'm telling you white choc flavour has the exact same affect as milk on his system...we could get together for a vape meet if you don't believe me...i'd let you follow him to the loo tho


----------



## zadiac (1/7/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Well I'm telling you white choc flavour has the exact same affect as milk on his system...we could get together for a vape meet if you don't believe me...i'd let you follow him to the loo tho



Then I stand corrected.


----------



## Puff&Pass (1/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Then I stand corrected.


Oh let me just add, this is not skyeblue flavouring...just so people don't start dodging some of the TFA flavours...it's a white choc food flavour from Demza, also PG based tho.


----------



## zadiac (1/7/15)

That says quite a lot. I've always been scared of normal food flavoring for vaping. I'll never even try it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (1/7/15)

zadiac said:


> That says quite a lot. I've always been scared of normal food flavoring for vaping. I'll never even try it.


It is a bit dodgy, I use it add a sweetener basically at about 2%, never had problems with it, but I am replacing all of em with TFA flavours as they run out, they just taste better.


----------



## JK! (2/7/15)

Maybe the E liquid chefs should start warning users of ingredients. 
People who have nut allergies could get very sick and possibly die!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

